# Rat Needs an Experienced Owner in Arizona



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi all,I need to rehome an older rat of mine to an experienced and patient rat owner. I got him a few months ago and he was estimated to be about two years old. Right now he is kept solitary due to rat aggression, and has some difficulty trusting people. He was making great progress, but with my boyfriend in the hospital I need to rehome some of the animals I currently have. I just want him to find a loving home as he is a very sweet boy (once he trusts you), he just needs more attention than I can give him right now. I am located in Tempe, AZ and I am willing to drive if anyone is interested. His cage belongs to a friend of mine, but I can give you a travel cage, his water bottle, some cage toys, and some food.


----------

